# CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH=y [SOLVED]

## mslinn

Rebuilding the kernel (2.6.25-gentoo-r8) I find this message:

```
$ sudo make

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/x86/Kconfig

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  GZIP    kernel/config_data.gz

  IKCFG   kernel/config_data.h

  CC      kernel/configs.o

  LD      kernel/built-in.o

  LD      vmlinux.o

  MODPOST vmlinux.o

WARNING: modpost: Found 27 section mismatch(es).

To see full details build your kernel with:

'make CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH=y'

....
```

Following the instructions I get this:

```
...

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/early_printk.o

  LD      arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o

WARNING: arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o(.text+0xbbaf): Section mismatch in reference from the function cpu_exit_clear() to the function .cpuinit.text:cpu_uninit()

The function cpu_exit_clear() references

the function __cpuinit cpu_uninit().

This is often because cpu_exit_clear lacks a __cpuinit

annotation or the annotation of cpu_uninit is wrong.

...
```

Do I need to worry about this?Last edited by mslinn on Sun Dec 21, 2008 9:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## energyman76b

just ignore them.

----------

## mslinn

Problem went away when I upgraded the kernel.

----------

